
Show HN: Automated Ten Language Translations via Google Translate - mplanner
https://simpleplanner.io
======
mplanner
Simple Planner is written in Yii a PHP Framework.

In 2015 (just prior to my brain surgery), I wrote how to use Google Translator
to automate translation of your Yii App:
[https://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/localize-your-web-
applic...](https://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/localize-your-web-application-
for-any-country-with-the-google-translate-api--cms-23126)

I had forgotten about writing that. But, I remembered, and almost instantly,
most of my app was fully translated in 10 languages.

